# Wake up call



## Daniel Zimbrich (Aug 11, 2017)

I shaved my Carharts off my knee with a 311 the other day.
I was hot and tired, trying to get a job done. The little saw was acting up so I was limbing a downed hickory with my 311 using a 24 inch bar. Saw. Bumped my leg but luckily didn't touch me, I called it a day. That was a huge wake up call that will stay with me.
Use the right tool and always wear your chaps.


----------

